
Ask HN: Are there any new languages designed specifically for webassembly - empath75
It seems like webassembly in the browser is different enough of an architecture and use case that it makes sense that people would be designing languages designed from the bottom up to be compiled to it, but I can’t seem to find any.
======
apo
Have you seen AssemblyScript, Poetry, Walt, and Speedy:

[https://github.com/AssemblyScript/assemblyscript](https://github.com/AssemblyScript/assemblyscript)

[https://github.com/FantasyInternet/poetry](https://github.com/FantasyInternet/poetry)

[https://github.com/ballercat/walt](https://github.com/ballercat/walt)

[https://github.com/MichaReiser/speedy.js](https://github.com/MichaReiser/speedy.js)

Unlike Rust, which has excellent support for wasm output but wasn't created
with wasm in mind, the above languages appear to have been created
specifically with wasm as the native compile target.

Also, there's an excellent curated list of languages that compile to wasm:

[https://github.com/appcypher/awesome-wasm-
langs](https://github.com/appcypher/awesome-wasm-langs)

------
JamesBarney
The language isn't specifically built for web assembly but the framework is.
But it allows the writing C# a traditionally server side language to run in
the browser.

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-now-in-
official...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-now-in-official-
preview/)

------
menduz
[https://github.com/lys-lang/lys](https://github.com/lys-lang/lys)

